# Jersey



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

My sweet Jersey girl would have been 10 today. I would like to wish her a very happy birthday up in Heaven. I know she is looking over us and playing around up there, but the last 7 months without her have been heartbreaking. We've gotten 2 new sheps who help keep us busy and are fun and active but she will always be remembered and I think if her everday. Happy heavenly birthday sweet girl. Mama misses you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you are missing your girl.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry about your gal. It's never easy. Remember the good times and look forward to making that connection with your current dogs. Peace.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Keeping her in your heart and memories is the best birthday present you could ever give her. Happy Birthday Jersey Girl...


----------

